# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Exchange Server (как из базы данных .edb вытащить .pst файлы)

## olegbuk

Народ помогите в моём случае EXMERGE.exe просто не видит этот файл!
А в консоли управления System Manager Console файл виден!
Произошло это после того как я применил функцию "MOVE mailbox" перетащил из одной базы в другую, после чего удалил в старой базе пустой ящик и всё! После этого всё попытки каким-либо способом вытащить инфу из новой базы не удаються!
Может есть проги, которые как нибудь ЧЕкнуть базу могут!

----------

